# Ivomec and pigeons



## BCBrian (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm interested in using Ivomec for the control of feather lice. I have no interest in it's "anti-worming" capabilities. 

What type should I buy? I've heard "Sheep drench" and "Equine" (both supposedly water-soluble) recommended. 

What is a good dosing rate in drinking water? Is it as good a control for feather and mites as I've heard it is?

Please tell me anything any one of you know about Ivomec and pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe it's the sheep drench. I don't remember what the dosage is though.
When I have it, I like to use it in the drinking water every once in a while to clean them out. Putting it in the bath water will help get rid of the external parasites as well.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I use the drench and the dose I use is 2 table spoons to 1 gallon of drinking water* GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey George,
How many times do you let the birds drink? Couple of days of those medicated drink?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Rod, 2 tablespoons to 1 gallon of drinking water, for 1 day............. 10 days later repeat for 1 day*GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BCBrian said:


> I'm interested in using Ivomec for the control of feather lice. I have no interest in it's "anti-worming" capabilities.
> 
> What type should I buy? I've heard "Sheep drench" and "Equine" (both supposedly water-soluble) recommended.
> 
> ...


this may not control feather lice as they eat the feather parts, ivomec only works on blood sucking mites and worms that feed off blood. I think a dip or scatt just for feather lice would work better. or sevin dust on the feathers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally feel a little better about powdering the birds with Diatomaceous Earth (food grade) than Sevin dust. Just because DE is all natural and wouldn't hurt the birds at all. If you dip them, try putting a little dish soap in the water so it really soaks into the feathers and kills everything.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I personally feel a little better about powdering the birds with Diatomaceous Earth (food grade) than Sevin dust. Just because DE is all natural and wouldn't hurt the birds at all. If you dip them, try putting a little dish soap in the water so it really soaks into the feathers and kills everything.


good tip, I will try that instead if I ever have to....I offer a bath often, so I hope that keeps those critters away....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Garlic Juice*

*garlic Juice 1tablespoon To 1 Gallon Drinking Water 3 X A Week*george


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Scatt works on the same principle as Ivermectin, i.e., for feather pests
that feed off blood products. Sevin comes in a spray, I tend to stay
away from dusts as I don't like the thought of them inhaling the powder
but that's me. Bathsalts are a good way to help keep feather pests at
bay and they love to bathe. Along the lines that George mentioned, you
can also crush a clove and put it in a Gallon of water overnigh in the fridge
and give this to the birds. 

fp


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why not get some Permectrin II. Mix up about 3 gallons in a bucket and dip the birds in it. It kills everything.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually, topicals like Carbaryl and Pyrethrim based sprays/dips/powders are
the first line of defense, as blood protection for external based parasites 
susceptible will still get that first bite...then die. If carrying a disease,
why then it's too late for the bird in terms of preventing exposure. Overtime,
once external parasites are under control, it is healthier for the birds to use a maintenance approach that incorporates 'natural methods' as deterrents.

fp


----------



## BCBrian (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice.

The fellow I used to know (but lost track of) swore by the stuff - for everything! He put the dosage in the bath water - and offered them no other water, for a day or two. What they drank, killed the mites and worms, and what they bathed in - killed the feather lice.

I'll try that with the sheep drench.

Thanks so much - I'm sure glad I found this site - and such helpful people!

Yours,
Brian


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

feralpigeon said:


> Actually, topicals like Carbaryl and Pyrethrim based sprays/dips/powders are
> the first line of defense, as blood protection for external based parasites
> susceptible will still get that first bite...then die. If carrying a disease,
> why then it's too late for the bird in terms of preventing exposure. Overtime,
> ...


I was told that ivermec does not work on feather lice as they eat the feather parts or scuff, not blood, so ivermec works on the mites and worms that suck blood, so the topicals like pyrethrim work on lice...so it depends on what kind of "bug" you got...so you may want to use both at differing times to cover all your basis, a fecal check will tell you if you need to deworm so ivermec in the drinker is what I would use for that. mites ivermec topically, but only if you need too. then for maint of feathers offer them their baths on a regular basis as stated...I put 20 mule team borax in the bath water....


----------

